# Looking for an Algae ID...



## Walker_ (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey there! Can anyone help ID this stuff??
I originally thought it was Staghorn, but im having second doubts&#8230; Im having one heck of a time keeping it under control, Removing it with a vac every weekend is getting tedious&#8230; 
It is in a high light tank with pressurized CO2, and I am dosing with a daily EI regime&#8230; I also have a lot of SAE any ideas??


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That is cladophora alage. Some info: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php?do=view&id=15


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

My guess would be clado as well. Very tough algae to get rid of.  Some folks, I being one of them, have had some success od'ing tank with Excel for clado. But I had a very small amount, compared to your pics there. A more common response I've heard is a total teardown/bleaching. Good luck. Hopefully others will chime in here with their experiences.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

A diligent manual removal also goes a long way.


----------



## Walker_ (Mar 24, 2006)

Ya I actually did a pretty major teardown a few weeks ago; pulled all the plants, dipped them in bleach vaced the substrate like crazy… but I guess I didn’t get it all -Someone on another forum suggested that Angles eat it like candy; any opinions?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> that Angles eat it like candy; any opinions?


 I'd be surprised. Never heard of angelfish being referred to as algae eaters.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Bert H said:


> I'd be surprised. Never heard of angelfish being referred to as algae eaters.


I've heard that rumor too. You can't feed them though or they'll go for the fish food first. I would stick to manual removal as best you can. Try dosing excel for a little while to weaken it from spreading further.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

AaronT said:


> That is cladophora alage. Some info: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php?do=view&id=15


Why am I not authorized to view that page? I used to be able to look at the algae finder, but not now. Did I forget to pay my electricity bill?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

hoppycalif said:


> Why am I not authorized to view that page? I used to be able to look at the algae finder, but not now. Did I forget to pay my electricity bill?


I have no idea?


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

I think I saw a big coral rock inside the tank !


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

edit


----------

